# Changing your mind



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

For those who had the whole weekend booked, and couldn't come along tomorrow for viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54366, here is the BOM forecast:

Saturday: A few showers
Sunday:
Rain at times. 
Min 12
Max 18
Monday:
Rain at times, easing later. 
Min 12
Max 19

Not too late to change your mind, but please let us know *now* for the catering side (lots of steaks/snags onions etc, and drinks - all courtesy of Des & Nat from Stealth Australia.

Trevor


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

For those who had the whole weekend booked, and couldn't come along tomorrow for..
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54366,

here is the BOM forecast:

Saturday: A few showers
Sunday:
Rain at times. 
Min 12
Max 18
Monday:
Rain at times, easing later. 
Min 12
Max 19

Not too late to change your mind,so just turn up at 7.30 am.
Trevor


----------

